# Mini-adventure away days, SE London and beyond



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2011)

A friend is visiting on Friday, we've both taken the day off and were hoping to get out of the big smoke and have a it of a mini-adventure.

I suggested the Chislehurst Caves but apparently she "really hates tours", so that's that one out.

Do you, oh great urban public, have any other suggestions?

We'll be in a car, so aren't bound by public transport, but we're both pretty broke so something cheap 'n' cheerful would be handy. Would be nice if there was something to see or do, but really I just want to get out of the city for a bit


----------



## Dan U (Oct 19, 2011)

Go to an arboretum. There is a good one near godalming. Google wi give you the name.

Or any woods really. Get that autumn vibe while it lasts


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2011)

There's a woods outside my flat 

Did you mean Winkworth Arboretum? First glance certainly looks interesting. Might be a little too far, but will definitely suggest it.

On which note, we'll be travelling from Woolwich. Meant to mention that in the OP


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's a woods outside my flat


Having said that, if there are any particularly super awesome cool woods around... The woods outside my flat are, nice, but they aren't super awesome cool.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2011)

Dale Farm?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2011)

Seriously,  there are so many places you could go I will mention just a few.

The Darenth Valley is a short drive from Woolwich. It's the area between Eynsford and Otford. Really beautiful countryside, lots of hills, woods and some pretty villages.

Knole Park near Sevenoaks is also not far, it's a massive park with deer. http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-knole/w-knole-park.htm

Kenley Airfield (Near Purley) - a disused airfield where they do gliding most days. you can watch the gliders take off, fly around and land. Going up in a glider might be a bit out of your price range http://www.southlondongliding.co.uk/

Lots of big old houses you could go round, like Chartwell or Downe House, but most of them are a bit pricey.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 22, 2011)

Where did you go in the end?


----------

